# 2019 Cages - add your photo!



## Blue eyes

Each year we start a new thread to show off our rabbit cages. Not only is it fun to see everyone's cages, it is also useful for new bunny owners.

Whether you've made a cage out of cube grids, exercise pen, xl dog crate, old furniture or any combination, we'd love to see it!

As always, let's avoid discussion as much as possible. ​*We want this thread to be full of photos! *​​*   So let's see your cages!!!!  ​*

*A WORD ABOUT CAGE SIZES*

"Proper" or "recommended" cage size can be a touchy topic. However I believe all can agree that bigger is always better. 

There are varying recommendations by different groups so I will include a few here to give a general feel for some of those recommendations. The sources will be included as well. Generally, these are for indoor house rabbits. The information is included in the spirit of providing the best we can for our bunny companions. 


_A rabbit needs at least *four hours* per day of running time inside the house or in a fenced yard, supervised by a human to prevent attack by predators. Our house rabbits are often never caged, but* if *you find it necessary to keep your rabbit confined while you are away, then be sure the cage is *at least 3' x 4' on the floor* dimensions, and at least 2' high, so the rabbit can comfortably stand on her haunches to look around. Large breeds (more than 6 lbs.) need an even larger hutch to be comfortable and healthy._
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/indoorbun.html (by Dana M. Krempels, Ph.D.)


_Bigger is better! A rabbit's home should be at least 4-6 times the size of your bunny when he's entirely stretched out - more if he is confined for a large amount of the day. Enclosure sizes also should be decided in conjunction with the amount of exercise time and space the rabbit has. One guideline to go by is at least 8 square feet of enclosure space *combined with at least 24 square feet of exercise spac*e, for 1-2 rabbits, in which the rabbit(s) can run and play at least 5 hours per day._
http://rabbit.org/faq-housing/ (House Rabbit Society)


_Our recommendations are based on research, where it exists. One thing that all welfare organisations agree on is that A Hutch Is Not Enough. We recommend a minimum area of 10ft x 6ft x 3ft high (3m x 2m x 1m) for a pair of average sized rabbits, regardless if they live indoors or outside._
https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/rabbit-housing/ (Rabbit Welfare Assoc Fund)


----------



## Blue eyes

Just to get started, I'll attach a neat idea I found on a favorite pinterest page (https://www.pinterest.com/catcatxx/rabbit-housing-wall-of-fame/ )


----------



## nicrvdh

Mr. Bun Bun's new cage set up. It takes up about half of our spare bedroom.


----------



## Skip&Piper

This is our initial set up the day we brought home Skipper and Piper. It’s 4’x8’, but we’ve added 4 more feet of flooring that we will expand into (as well as a second level!) but not until after they are spayed and litter trained! I’ve since added a bigger second litter box, And made some adjustments to their beds, hidey houses, etc., as we learn what they like and what they won’t pee on!


----------



## jsjjane

The back was kicked out and made into a corner unit so there is much more room inside than it appears in this photo


----------



## Kristy A Williams

My rabbitry revamped and empty after our Christmas Eve tragedy. Looking for more angoras to fill the space.


----------



## Zaleia

Hi  This will be my first post..
I got a new cage the other day for night time. They are free roaming 16 hours a day. 
I'm concidering to buy a second cage and connect them..I have the space for it and once I move to an appartment (as soon as I get a steady job) I might have to keep them locked up when I'm not at home... then they need a better space.

I like this cage, it's an outdoor run from kerbl, but with some pliers, a roll with tape and an hours lazy work, it's a quiet, stable indoor cage with a roof I can open nicely


----------



## Zaleia

I updated my cage 
I got a second cage and attatched it to a long run. 
I've den "divided" it to two rooms (they move freely between the two rooms). My bunnies really devour books, all kinds of books, so I gave them a reading room with pillows, a little plant for atmosphere, books of couse and a comfy sitting place.. xD 
In the all purpose room they have resting places, a slipper for cold footsies, tunnels, toys, a bed naturally and close to the bathroom and kitchen.
I also put these camping foam sleeping pads on the floor, covered with anti-slip carpet and then fleece on top. I'm concernd that Dawn might need the padding and softness as she gets heavier, being a large breed.

I have found that visual obstacles can help preserve peace in a group of rabbits. They can sort of get away from each other if they want.


----------



## Tiffanysbunnygang

Xpen with top story DIY NIC grid condo. Fleece flooring in Xpen with vinyl floor in top condo. My Lionhead Lyon is housed in the top & giant bun Hopps on the bottom.


----------



## Blue eyes

Found this one online and thought I'd share...


----------



## Kale Passfield

Blue eyes said:


> Found this one online and thought I'd share...
> View attachment 39684


Our cage that we use as a bathroom. Rest the house is the rest of their cage


----------



## Hermelin

My indoor cage it’s just a normal rabbit cage which you buy from a pet shop. I’m not that creative and it only cost me 50$. The only cage that exist indoor, only being used for night time. Rest of the day the house is free access. 

A few toys, a heating pad, hiding house and a litter box. 

Rabbit corner in the kitchen:


----------



## tmf321

Here’s our current set up. We’ve had our bunny for about 2 weeks and hve already gone through 2 upgrades to ensure we are giving Smokey a nice comfortable space where he can feel safe and happy. Since this is in our family room I’m always looking for ideas to make the set up visually appealing but also functional for him. Pintrest and this forum have been a great resource for ideas. I have a feeling this will be a work in progress


----------



## RoseBun1

jsjjane said:


> View attachment 39084
> 
> 
> The back was kicked out and made into a corner unit so there is much more room inside than it appears in this photo



Can you post pictures of the inside of your cage? I want to see how you did the levels with the corner


----------



## TinaD

The bunny condo we purchased for my daughter’s Holland Lop, Bubs. We placed the cage on top of a 4 storage bin unit; for all the bunny supplies He loves his personal space. We bring him out every day to exercise in the Living room. He truly entertains us with all his running around and crazy little binkies.


----------



## Jenny Durling

Zaleia said:


> I updated my cage
> I got a second cage and attatched it to a long run.
> I've den "divided" it to two rooms (they move freely between the two rooms). My bunnies really devour books, all kinds of books, so I gave them a reading room with pillows, a little plant for atmosphere, books of couse and a comfy sitting place.. xD
> In the all purpose room they have resting places, a slipper for cold footsies, tunnels, toys, a bed naturally and close to the bathroom and kitchen.
> I also put these camping foam sleeping pads on the floor, covered with anti-slip carpet and then fleece on top. I'm concernd that Dawn might need the padding and softness as she gets heavier, being a large breed.
> 
> I have found that visual obstacles can help preserve peace in a group of rabbits. They can sort of get away from each other if they want.View attachment 39291
> View attachment 39292
> View attachment 39293
> View attachment 39294


This is a great set up! I'm sure your buns are very happy


----------



## Mariam+Theo

We are currently working on our hutch/run, but I am loving all of the ideas! Does anyone have outdoor rabbit run/hutch ideas?


----------



## Hermelin

My outdoor setup for my rabbits. Not really the most beautiful set up and they miss there tunnel, got destroyed during the winter but will get a new one for summer. 

They will often have fresh branches in the pen but have a few chewing toys scattered under the big hutch and in their cages. 

The pen it’s 10 sq m, the big yellow hutch (2,75 sq m) and the small hutch (0,8 sq m). 

The rabbits will never be in the pen during the night, always safely in their cages.


----------



## Bella-Sophia

This is Bellas home. She was really happy to stay in her cage. A lot of days I would open the door and she wouldn't want to leave out!! I had to make the lights myself but I liked it and it kept her room at a low enough light that it didn't wake us at night. I'm remodeling now but i will be sure to post the updated version when I come up with a new idea! ☺


----------



## Bella-Sophia

Kristy A Williams said:


> My rabbitry revamped and empty after our Christmas Eve tragedy. Looking for more angoras to fill the space.


Do your bunnies eat the mat? I want to upgrade to an all pink foam mat floor for Bells but I'm worried she may eat it. Do you have any problems with that?


----------



## A & B

Bella-Sophia said:


> Do your bunnies eat the mat? I want to upgrade to an all pink foam mat floor for Bells but I'm worried she may eat it. Do you have any problems with that?


If your bun were to chew it, you could put blankets down to protect her and the mat


----------



## Bella-Sophia

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> If your bun were to chew it, you could put blankets down to protect her and the mat


Thanks! I will add the mats to the new layout! ☺


----------



## Buttercup808

Here’s my Lionhead’s setup. He’s cage-free most of the day. I only lock him away at night and when I’m not at home. There’s a litter box, hay bin, and water bottle inside (also a bowl of water outside the cage) He goes in/out throughout the day to eat. I change out the litter box daily and fresh hay and water. He's free to roam the living room where he just lays about most of the day. We have hardwood floors so he does prefer to stay where there’s a rug which is in his cage area. On hot days he will lay out on the hardwood floor. And he loves to do zoomies on the sofa. He’s very good at using his litter box so I never have to worry about him running freely. There are occasional poops here and there but I think it's a territorial thing or just accidents but never any pee. I also have a parrot who's cage is right next to his. I have to be careful about Butters getting to the seeds that my parrot drops. So I have a Roomba that runs every morning and night. He doesn't mind the Roomba at all, he just hops out of its way. I did have to bunny-proof the living room well by hiding wires in hard plastic pipes, boards to cover outlets with plugs, black mesh gates to block him from getting behind the tv console. I'm confident enough to be able to leave him in the room unattended. He can get up on the dining table though so we must be sure to keep the chairs pushed in when not in use. Other than that, he just lays around. Like having a cat that hops.  Aloha!


----------



## Kitty K

TinaD said:


> The bunny condo we purchased for my daughter’s Holland Lop, Bubs. We placed the cage on top of a 4 storage bin unit; for all the bunny supplies He loves his personal space. We bring him out every day to exercise in the Living room. He truly entertains us with all his running around and crazy little binkies.


omg where is this from? it's super cute


----------



## Love.Bunny.Marinette

The first pic is from her outside hutch. She really doesn't go in there often mostly to relax after grooming and nail trimming just to give her some space after all the stress. The second pic is her inside crate. She is free to roam when I am home unless I'm asleep. So she is really only in there at night and when I'm at work.


----------



## Crazybunnylady27

Indoor set up (when they aren't free roaming) and outdoor set up (top is meshed and surroundings are fox proofed) x


----------



## somebunnylovesme

You can use these inside a cage. There are different brands that make these kinds of mats. They are 100% edible to chew on.


----------



## somebunnylovesme

I have an open concept pen where my rabbit run upstairs when he wants to. I have the wire grid shelves to protect the walls and baseboards. My rabbit picked the room that he wanted so we came to a comprise and I worked with it. I'll up load some photos soon.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Crazybunnylady27 said:


> outdoor set up (top is meshed and surroundings are fox proofed)


Did you build the outdoor set up? It looks very good! Does the rain make the hutch rot? I have a hutch like that and want to put it outside, but I am afraid that it will rot. Do you have something on the floor of the run? Do your rabbits dig out?


----------



## Crazybunnylady27

Theo said:


> Did you build the outdoor set up? It looks very good! Does the rain make the hutch rot? I have a hutch like that and want to put it outside, but I am afraid that it will rot. Do you have something on the floor of the run? Do your rabbits dig out?



Yes I made it with treated timber and lots of mesh. I had wrist strain from using the wood staple gun so much haha. The hutch is fine at the moment - although it is quite a flimsy one. I've bought a roof panel to go over where the hutch is but I haven't fitted it yet. My rabbits don't dig for some reason. When my doe was pregnant she dug one shallow hole but hadn't since. You can create an underground boundary or a mesh skirt that would help with this though.


----------



## Blue eyes

Just a reminder here from OP...

As always, let's avoid discussion as much as possible. 
*We want this thread to be full of photos! *


​


----------



## Love.Bunny.Marinette

Love.Bunny.Marinette said:


> The first pic is from her outside hutch. She really doesn't go in there often mostly to relax after grooming and nail trimming just to give her some space after all the stress. The second pic is her inside crate. She is free to roam when I am home unless I'm asleep. So she is really only in there at night and when I'm at work. View attachment 40499
> View attachment 40500


I changed the flooring and rearranged a little.


----------



## Gatsby & Co

This is Gatsby's cage. It's 4 feet tall, 3 feet wide and 8 feet long.


----------



## A & B

Here's Bugs's (and his friend that will be coming home very soon) cage set up. It's very temporary and will be taken apart after bonding. It's made with x-pens and two tables. Bugs has the bottom and she will have the the top.View attachment 40675


----------



## PenelopeBun

This is Penelope’s one! She has so much space to run about whilst I’m at work and is free range when I’m at home and throughout the night! 

She loves it!


----------



## Lauren Kiernan

This is Charlie's room within a room. Most of the time we just shut the door so he has all the space around his house. Hubby is not so excited he latest of his study to the rabbit. He loves to play in front of the door to the enclosure like he is king of his castle.


----------



## Playdoh52

Wow!! First off as a new member since November of last year. I have really enjoyed all the indoor show offs. But I respect blue eyes greatly and I know she said Indoor pens or cages only. I really loved the above outdoor home made built pen I saw! If my post isn't allowed please remove it, but my husband and I made it for our 3 rabbits ( don't know the breeds mixed) about 6 pound rabbits. Please feel free to delete my video post if you want but it's a great DIY idea. Thanks


----------



## Rachel Burke

My buns new cage and also a new play area I made from her old one!!


----------



## Blue eyes

Playdoh52 said:


> Wow!! First off as a new member since November of last year. I have really enjoyed all the indoor show offs. But I respect blue eyes greatly and I know she said Indoor pens or cages only. I really loved the above outdoor home made built pen I saw! If my post isn't allowed please remove it, but my husband and I made it for our 3 rabbits ( don't know the breeds mixed) about 6 pound rabbits. Please feel free to delete my video post if you want but it's a great DIY idea. Thanks



Hey Playdoh! I am not totally opposed to outdoor housing but do prefer indoor. Some climates are more suitable than others for outdoor housing (and some climates are not suitable at all). In your video, I like that people can see the stark contrast between the former small hutches and the current large space they now have.

I sometimes refer the following video to people looking at outdoor housing.


With your set-up, (I didn't watch entire video but skipped ahead a couple times so don't know if you mentioned this) I would be concerned about the bunnies possibly tunneling out of the penned area (or predators tunneling in). Some people will put hardware cloth beneath the soil to prevent this - just a thought. Another way some have handled that is to dig down around the perimeter and sink the fence itself straight down (like 18" ? ).


----------



## Niomi

Hermelin said:


> My outdoor setup for my rabbits. Not really the most beautiful set up and they miss there tunnel, got destroyed during the winter but will get a new one for summer.
> 
> They will often have fresh branches in the pen but have a few chewing toys scattered under the big hutch and in their cages.
> 
> The pen it’s 10 sq m, the big yellow hutch (2,75 sq m) and the small hutch (0,8 sq m).
> 
> The rabbits will never be in the pen during the night, always safely in their cages.
> 
> View attachment 40271


I really like what you have done, and I miss not having rabbits outside. Here are some of the problems I encountered.

I used to have rabbits outside with a similar set up. I put their cages inside of their hutches so they could go in and out, and I would lock them up in there at night for safety. I had to put wire inside the pen (hardware cloth) on the ground all around the fence to keep them from digging out. I ended up using the coated wire because one of my rabbits cut his paw on the wire trying to dig out. Rabbit tunnels can go long distances, so I would only let them dig so far, then I would fill it in and set something over the hole so they could not dig in that spot again. The pen was close to a tree, and my rabbits got tiny ticks that were brought in by birds. If mice got into their hay, the rabbits would get tape worms. I got some Revolution from the vet, which solved the parasite problem. I do feel that my rabbits enjoyed being outside more than they do inside. I enjoyed having them outside because that is where I like to be in the summer. My dream was to have an outdoor chain link covered pen, but I ended up bringing them inside. We also had a problem with a person in our house having allergies, and outside was where they needed to be. Because of the cost of the Revolution, keeping them outside was expensive, but it allowed me to spend more time with them, so I feel it was worth it.

I now have them inside the house. Coyotes and red fox have moved into our area. I have watched a fox jump over a 4' chain link fence with no problem. I think it possible that a coyotes could do the same. They were not in our area at the time I had my rabbits outside. We also have eagles and hawks in our area. I provided plenty of cover for my rabbits, but one day I saw hawks circling above.


----------



## Hermelin

Niomi said:


> I really like what you have done, and I miss not having rabbits outside. Here are some of the problems I encountered.
> 
> I used to have rabbits outside with a similar set up. I put their cages inside of their hutches so they could go in and out, and I would lock them up in there at night for safety. I had to put wire inside the pen (hardware cloth) on the ground all around the fence to keep them from digging out. I ended up using the coated wire because one of my rabbits cut his paw on the wire trying to dig out. Rabbit tunnels can go long distances, so I would only let them dig so far, then I would fill it in and set something over the hole so they could not dig in that spot again. The pen was close to a tree, and my rabbits got tiny ticks that were brought in by birds. If mice got into their hay, the rabbits would get tape worms. I got some Revolution from the vet, which solved the parasite problem. I do feel that my rabbits enjoyed being outside more than they do inside. I enjoyed having them outside because that is where I like to be in the summer. My dream was to have an outdoor chain link covered pen, but I ended up bringing them inside. We also had a problem with a person in our house having allergies, and outside was where they needed to be. Because of the cost of the Revolution, keeping them outside was expensive, but it allowed me to spend more time with them, so I feel it was worth it.
> 
> I now have them inside the house. Coyotes and red fox have moved into our area. I have watched a fox jump over a 4' chain link fence with no problem. I think it possible that a coyotes could do the same. They were not in our area at the time I had my rabbits outside. We also have eagles and hawks in our area. I provided plenty of cover for my rabbits, but one day I saw hawks circling above.



I would like to make it safer but I live at home, so feel bad of changing. When I’m planning after being done with my studies and move to an apartment. I have foxes in my area and also hawks, eagles and my neighbors dogs. But, also a cat that will patrol the yard and spend a few hours with the bunnies. 

Most people that own dogs in my area, let their dog run lose without leash because I live next to a forest (2 min walk from my house). 

But my dad it’s always home and their cage it’s near our bedrooms. So we can hear them if they get scared. We also installed a lamp that will get turned on if something of the size of a cat move onto the yard during the night. 

Myself have seen rats and mouses but never near the rabbits cage. So there are a lot of things to think about.

The net on cage will only keep birds away because they can see it from a distance. Creating a safe space for them, but if it was a permanent cage, I would build a real run instead. 

One of my bunnies can’t be indoors, she became really stressed and aggressive. She literally messed the whole house during nights. She only became calm outdoors. 

The other bunny was really scared of humans, being outdoors helped him to slowly get used with humans and learn to trust people. He will soon become an indoor bunny. 

I always fill their hole up when it become too deep or dig the wrong way. They can never disappear under the ground. 

I remember couple of years ago with my first bunny, my dad ran out with a broomstick in the middle of the night with only his underwear to chase away a fox from the yard. Because my bunny started to thumping in the cage, waking everyone up. That was the last time the fox came to the house, that bunny only lived to 8 years (passed away because of GI stasis). 

Myself also have to vaccinate all my bunnies and watch everyday after ticks. At least I don’t have to worry about snakes because they’re only exist one venomous snake and there only exist 3 species of snakes. 

So it’s not completely safe having my bunny outdoors, I can only make it as safe as I can. Most people often use dog run to build the pen for the bunnies. My neighbor have done that with mesh on top, it become a lot safer. They will often have soiled ground or mesh on bottom of the run.


----------



## Niomi

Hermelin said:


> I would like to make it safer but I live at home, so feel bad of changing. When I’m planning after being done with my studies and move to an apartment. I have foxes in my area and also hawks, eagles and my neighbors dogs. But, also a cat that will patrol the yard and spend a few hours with the bunnies.
> 
> Most people that own dogs in my area, let their dog run lose without leash because I live next to a forest (2 min walk from my house).
> 
> But my dad it’s always home and their cage it’s near our bedrooms. So we can hear them if they get scared. We also installed a lamp that will get turned on if something of the size of a cat move onto the yard during the night.
> 
> Myself have seen rats and mouses but never near the rabbits cage. So there are a lot of things to think about.
> 
> The net on cage will only keep birds away because they can see it from a distance. Creating a safe space for them, but if it was a permanent cage, I would build a real run instead.
> 
> One of my bunnies can’t be indoors, she became really stressed and aggressive. She literally messed the whole house during nights. She only became calm outdoors.
> 
> The other bunny was really scared of humans, being outdoors helped him to slowly get used with humans and learn to trust people. He will soon become an indoor bunny.
> 
> I always fill their hole up when it become too deep or dig the wrong way. They can never disappear under the ground.
> 
> I remember couple of years ago with my first bunny, my dad ran out with a broomstick in the middle of the night with only his underwear to chase away a fox from the yard. Because my bunny started to thumping in the cage, waking everyone up. That was the last time the fox came to the house, that bunny only lived to 8 years (passed away because of GI stasis).
> 
> Myself also have to vaccinate all my bunnies and watch everyday after ticks. At least I don’t have to worry about snakes because they’re only exist one venomous snake and there only exist 3 species of snakes.
> 
> So it’s not completely safe having my bunny outdoors, I can only make it as safe as I can. Most people often use dog run to build the pen for the bunnies. My neighbor have done that with mesh on top, it become a lot safer. They will often have soiled ground or mesh on bottom of the run.


I did not use wire fencing. I was lucky enough to have a relative give me dog kennel panels, so I had hutches inside a double size dog kennel. There were no problems with ticks until my neighbor let part of his yard that was close to my hutch grow wild. That attracted the birds and ticks. I did not have a top. For cover I used plastic lawn furniture for them to hide under, and I put up a screen tarp for shade. To chase away mice, I would sprinkle mint oil. I believe that if you can keep your rabbits safe outside and they are happy, you are doing the right thing. Even the Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary keeps their feral rabbits outside.


----------



## Playdoh52

Blue eyes said:


> Hey Playdoh! I am not totally opposed to outdoor housing but do prefer indoor. Some climates are more suitable than others for outdoor housing (and some climates are not suitable at all). In your video, I like that people can see the stark contrast between the former small hutches and the current large space they now have.
> 
> I sometimes refer the following video to people looking at outdoor housing.
> I totally agree and should have Barrie's fence at least 2 foot down because they Haven tunneled out and escaped. And I have sometime let them ( when they escape) free roam the yard until my husband's available to help me return them to there pen. Thanks for your info!
> 
> With your set-up, (I didn't watch entire video but skipped ahead a couple times so don't know if you mentioned this) I would be concerned about the bunnies possibly tunneling out of the penned area (or predators tunneling in). Some people will put hardware cloth beneath the soil to prevent this - just a thought. Another way some have handled that is to dig down around the perimeter and sink the fence itself straight down (like 18" ? ).


----------



## Playdoh52

Niomi said:


> I really like what you have done, and I miss not having rabbits outside. Here are some of the problems I encountered.
> 
> I used to have rabbits outside with a similar set up. I put their cages inside of their hutches so they could go in and out, and I would lock them up in there at night for safety. I had to put wire inside the pen (hardware cloth) on the ground all around the fence to keep them from digging out. I ended up using the coated wire because one of my rabbits cut his paw on the wire trying to dig out. Rabbit tunnels can go long distances, so I would only let them dig so far, then I would fill it in and set something over the hole so they could not dig in that spot again. The pen was close to a tree, and my rabbits got tiny ticks that were brought in by birds. If mice got into their hay, the rabbits would get tape worms. I got some Revolution from the vet, which solved the parasite problem. I do feel that my rabbits enjoyed being outside more than they do inside. I enjoyed having them outside because that is where I like to be in the summer. My dream was to have an outdoor chain link covered pen, but I ended up bringing them inside. We also had a problem with a person in our house having allergies, and outside was where they needed to be. Because of the cost of the Revolution, keeping them outside was expensive, but it allowed me to spend more time with them, so I feel it was worth it.
> 
> I now have them inside the house. Coyotes and red fox have moved into our area. I have watched a fox jump over a 4' chain link fence with no problem. I think it possible that a coyotes could do the same. They were not in our area at the time I had my rabbits outside. We also have eagles and hawks in our area. I provided plenty of cover for my rabbits, but one day I saw hawks circling above.


Blue eyes I totally feel you. I'm thinking of taking my father's old abonded dog pen run with chain link to make my bunnies another outdoor area I could switch them between. Maybe a tarp top could keep air born preditors away?? I do have coyeetes and red foxes that migrate into our rual town during winter, but I hate to saw I have them in there small hutches off the ground or inside during winter.


----------



## Blue eyes

The recent posts have some good info regarding outdoor housing. Perhaps the moderators could move this discussion (from May 20) to a separate thread ("Outdoor housing ideas"). It seems worthy of its own thread.

In the spirit of keeping plenty of visual ideas, here are a few ways to incorporate a standard (small) outdoor hutch into a larger - and still secure - outdoor space.


----------



## Niomi

Playdoh52 said:


> Blue eyes I totally feel you. I'm thinking of taking my father's old abonded dog pen run with chain link to make my bunnies another outdoor area I could switch them between. Maybe a tarp top could keep air born preditors away?? I do have coyeetes and red foxes that migrate into our rual town during winter, but I hate to saw I have them in there small hutches off the ground or inside during winter.



I had my rabbits outside during the winter. They had electric water bowls, and lots of hay in their hutches. I would let them out of their cages, and they would play in the snow. They would only stay out for about 20 min, and then go back in their hutches. They would be fine as long as they had plenty of hay to bed down in. When the snow was wet, I would not let them out because I was afraid they would get sick if they got too wet. I used tarps to try to create shade in the summer. The sun would heat up the tarps and hold the heat in, making them not a good choice for creating shade. I bought some mesh tarps for dog kennels, and they worked great! The down side is that they are more expensive.


----------



## RWAF

Blue eyes said:


> The recent posts have some good info regarding outdoor housing. Perhaps the moderators could move this discussion (from May 20) to a separate thread ("Outdoor housing ideas"). It seems worthy of its own thread.
> 
> In the spirit of keeping plenty of visual ideas, here are a few ways to incorporate a standard (small) outdoor hutch into a larger - and still secure - outdoor space.
> 
> View attachment 41727
> 
> 
> View attachment 41728
> 
> 
> View attachment 41729
> 
> 
> View attachment 41730


There are a lot also on our RWAF Pinterest boards. https://www.pinterest.co.uk/rwaf/outdoor-rabbit-housing/ along with advice about safe outdoor housing on our website https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/rabbit-housing/outdoor-rabbit-housing/


----------



## Butterscotch

Mine is a work in progress. I took this pic after I had removed the x-pens and collected all of the blankets from the floor to wash them. Normally I have 4 connected x-pens that surround these cages and provide 2 separate play areas. When they are fixed and bonded (fingers crossed) I will sell one of these cages, put the extension kit that I bought on the other, and allow them to free roam in my living room with one of these cages as their home base.


----------



## NotaCocoaPuff

I don't have an enclosure but here is my buns little area. He likes the tile floor because its cool (we live in FL). He recently started using his new house and loves to dig at fleece scraps/blankets. Nothing fancy for him yet but we're working on it


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

We didn’t need a den, so we turned it into a bun room


----------



## Bribunny77

I ended up turning an outdoor hutch into a home base area for my bunny. He has free roam of my room and smaller play areas scattered around.


----------



## Niomi

RWAF said:


> There are a lot also on our RWAF Pinterest boards. https://www.pinterest.co.uk/rwaf/outdoor-rabbit-housing/ along with advice about safe outdoor housing on our website https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/rabbit-housing/outdoor-rabbit-housing/


Thank you so much for the post. Here in the USA, there is a real lack of information and little help for people who want to keep their outdoor rabbits happy and safe.


----------



## Butterscotch

Bribunny77 said:


> I ended up turning an outdoor hutch into a home base area for my bunny. He has free roam of my room and smaller play areas scattered around.View attachment 41761


Where can I get a litter box hay rack combo like that?? I love it! My buns need one.


----------



## Niomi

I have seen many of those hay rack combos on Etsy.com


----------



## NotaCocoaPuff

Butterscotch said:


> Where can I get a litter box hay rack combo like that?? I love it! My buns need one.


I have one that’s new that I don’t use. It just didn’t work out for my bunny. I could see how much it would be to ship it from Fl


----------



## Lauren Kiernan

Etsy!


----------



## Butterscotch

NotaCocoaPuff said:


> I have one that’s new that I don’t use. It just didn’t work out for my bunny. I could see how much it would be to ship it from Fl


I don't know how to PM you...do I "start a conversation" with you? I didn't want to respond on this thread, it's supposed to be photos only. I would love to give your hay rack a new home!


----------



## Kellyann

Alfie has become more or less a house rabbit(out while we are home and not during his sleep period) The post of outdoor runs are great!
Here is his c&c cage. It's in our dining room, the sunroom/front room is too hot this time of y ear.


----------



## daisyminnie

brand new bunny parent here! (3 weeks)
this is my pen, it’s about 4 ft x 9 ft and 36 inches high. i keep it in my bedroom so i can keep an eye on my girls!


----------



## Leanne1990

Weve just built this for the rescue bunny we collect today, once the grass seed grows a big run is going on the front too  we did it all in less than 2 weeks including building the shed, I'm so glad my partner is a joiner


----------



## Bunny_Mommy

Oreo & Panda's cage -- two dog crates combined into one: 



Storm, Baby and Gary's play pen:


----------



## Butterscotch

Leanne1990 said:


> Weve just built this for the rescue bunny we collect today, once the grass seed grows a big run is going on the front too  we did it all in less than 2 weeks including building the shed, I'm so glad my partner is a joiner View attachment 42083
> View attachment 42084


WOW!! super jealous over here! That is one lucky bunny.


----------



## Leanne1990

Butterscotch said:


> WOW!! super jealous over here! That is one lucky bunny.


 Awwe Thankyou  she definitely approves, she was in there less than 30 mins and she flopped out


----------



## Leanne1990

Under her stairs


----------



## Linda123

Kristy A Williams said:


> My rabbitry revamped and empty after our Christmas Eve tragedy. Looking for more angoras to fill the space.


 I love your flooring. Was thinking of doing the same will they try to eat it? I am new to pet bunny hope his living area is ok. The cage stays open an connected to fence. Cage has water an liter box soft sheet to lay on. Food dish outside is for morning pellets an afternoon greens. Box has a bed inside with tee shirt to hide in. I hold cuddle him over an hour every night. I have a screen in porch he can run an binky several times a week. He just was neutered a week ago weighs 3.2 pounds at 4 months old. Am I doing right? I never new bunnies can be so loving. He even plays with my little dog but only highly suppervised. I am on line every day utube etc. Learning. Im retired ... Thanks for reading lol. Linda


----------



## Gatsby & Co

beautiful!!


----------



## Jasminebunny

Hermelin said:


> View attachment 39985
> 
> View attachment 39988
> 
> 
> My indoor cage it’s just a normal rabbit cage which you buy from a pet shop. I’m not that creative and it only cost me 50$. The only cage that exist indoor, only being used for night time. Rest of the day the house is free access.
> 
> A few toys, a heating pad, hiding house and a litter box.
> 
> Rabbit corner in the kitchen:
> View attachment 39987


Same with the bunny i gave my Mums sister .
Her cage is bigger , and she's allowed to go out around all 3 practically 4 stories .


----------



## Georgia_gogo

This is ours!! I have it close only at night when we want to sleep... all day she is free at home walking around


----------



## Elizabella

As my husband calls it- The Pickles Palace. This is Serena Von Pickles’ (Pickles for short) humble abode. Just added the ramp and second story. That isn’t poop all over the floor- I cast her pellets for foraging!


----------



## JenGibs

Kristy A Williams said:


> My rabbitry revamped and empty after our Christmas Eve tragedy. Looking for more angoras to fill the space.


Oh no! What happened? 
That is an amazing space! Did you ever get more buns to play in there?


----------



## JenGibs

Bella-Sophia said:


> Do your bunnies eat the mat? I want to upgrade to an all pink foam mat floor for Bells but I'm worried she may eat it. Do you have any problems with that?


I have those same tiles and my buns have never tried to eat them. Just make sure the edges are out of their chewing range.


----------



## Ariana

The whole room to himself ! We are currently in the stage of remodeling so it doesn’t look that good. I just cleaned yesterday not like you can tell I’m about to order some more toys and hides but he loves his spider bed .

@Blue eyes


----------



## KritterKam

this is where Kylo and Kosmo live with their 4 guinea pig friends!


----------



## KritterKam

Kritter Kam - OC


----------



## Lenka

Mine is simple. The dog playpen and blanket.


----------



## soenso

This is my Flemish Giant's set-up


----------



## Esthezyl

Here is my setting. On the left, sunbathing area with a UVB lamp (only on for 2 hours per day at noon), litter boxes, in the back cat castle found on Amazon and where I hide their treats for enrichment. On the right, cat tunnel (Amazon again) and other hidey box because they love to zoom from one to another jumping over the cat tunnel or zooming through it.







Then at the front, cardboard cat stairs with hidey holes from the same maker as the cat castle, because they love to climb on it to demand their pets while I'm surfing the Net.

The two litter boxes are made of cat litter boxes, plastic grids and I use cheap puppy pee pads because it's odorless and it helps keep their feet clean. Both hay feeders are hanging inside at head level.


----------



## Jasminebunny

My rabbits new cage.( she also has a dig box and some tunnels but i didn't put them down today )
I built it on Friday and she's just settling in now , she's 4 by the way .


----------



## EDM

This is the new cage I just built for my 2 bunnies. The cage is split in the middle so they both have their own space. They each have 2 levels, litter box and hide house. They only spend the night inside, during the day they come and go as they please, I have stairs built for them to go in and out. I elevated the cage to make it easier to clean, and keep them above dog level, the dog doesn't bother them, but they are still scared of her. For those worried about them falling out, I only open 1 of the lower doors, and the stairs are wider than the opening, and have non slip treads.


----------



## rachel l

this is my cage! lily has an xl dog crate, is there anything that you guys think can be added/taken away? (yes she’s right by a window but that can’t be changed, the windows always closed and whenever i try to cover it with a blanket she pulls the blanket right down)


----------



## Esthezyl

Sorry, can someone remove this post?


----------



## Esthezyl

rachel l said:


> this is my cage! lily has an xl dog crate, is there anything that you guys think can be added/taken away? (yes she’s right by a window but that can’t be changed, the windows always closed and whenever i try to cover it with a blanket she pulls the blanket right down)



I love the toys and soft looking blanket, but I'm a bit worried about the hay at a place where a source of light and warmth can directly touch it. Your hay should stay fresh longer in a darker place, I think.


----------



## rachel l

Esthezyl said:


> I love the toys and soft looking blanket, but I'm a bit worried about the hay at a place where a source of light and warmth can directly touch it. Your hay should stay fresh longer in a darker place, I think.


thank you i didn’t know direct light and warmth could affect the hay. it’s starting to get colder and fall is coming so the sun shouldn’t be as bright soon. for now i’ll look for some way to block the sun. i saw you asked about a hidey house, she has a cardboard box that she can hide in but it’s outside of her cage and she can go in it when she’s out to roam. it used to be inside but i felt like it was taking up too much space and she would never really use it to hide.


----------



## Lenka

EDM said:


> This is the new cage I just built for my 2 bunnies. The cage is split in the middle so they both have their own space. They each have 2 levels, litter box and hide house. They only spend the night inside, during the day they come and go as they please, I have stairs built for them to go in and out. I elevated the cage to make it easier to clean, and keep them above dog level, the dog doesn't bother them, but they are still scared of her. For those worried about them falling out, I only open 1 of the lower doors, and the stairs are wider than the opening, and have non slip treads.


Wow!


----------



## rachel l

Hermelin said:


> View attachment 39985
> 
> View attachment 39988
> 
> 
> My indoor cage it’s just a normal rabbit cage which you buy from a pet shop. I’m not that creative and it only cost me 50$. The only cage that exist indoor, only being used for night time. Rest of the day the house is free access.
> 
> A few toys, a heating pad, hiding house and a litter box.
> 
> Rabbit corner in the kitchen:
> View attachment 39987


i cant get over how cute your rabbit is


----------



## Sunshinerabbit lover

My 4ft by 4ft rabbit hutches


----------



## Adambunz

Hi all, first time posting here, though the forums have been a great resource for info. I put a lot of work into my bunny domains for my two rabbits, Theodore and Snuggles, so I will take any chance I can to show them off. First is where they spend the majority of their time (often by choice):







My basement has a second kitchen not used for anything. It started off barren with a large shoe box or two and the small carrier shown, and for a while I didn't trust them to run around outside those carriers overnight or while I was not around to supervise. For weeks I observed how they would behave, what trouble they would get into, and adjust adjust adjust. It's never perfect. It's always a matter of inspecting regularly for any signs of trouble. 

For example, if it looks like they are chewing on a place that I've tried to duct tape together, then I have to put the tape somewhere else. I went through several baby gates. My boy Ajay (who passed two years ago) was really good at escaping this room, and there were times when I didn't think I could make it work. Persistence, patience, vigilance.

I let them out whenever we are home so they can run upstairs and join me, but sometimes I have to cage them up there like if we need to open a door outside or if they need a timeout from carpet chewing. Otherwise, this cage seems to serve more the purpose of making them feel like they have a safe space to run to (they hate the smell of cooking and will hide in the box there).


----------



## vicki taylor

Blue eyes said:


> Each year we start a new thread to show off our rabbit cages. Not only is it fun to see everyone's cages, it is also useful for new bunny owners.
> 
> Whether you've made a cage out of cube grids, exercise pen, xl dog crate, old furniture or any combination, we'd love to see it!
> 
> As always, let's avoid discussion as much as possible.
> 
> *We want this thread to be full of photos! *
> 
> *   So let's see your cages!!!!  *​
> 
> *A WORD ABOUT CAGE SIZES*
> 
> "Proper" or "recommended" cage size can be a touchy topic. However I believe all can agree that bigger is always better.
> 
> There are varying recommendations by different groups so I will include a few here to give a general feel for some of those recommendations. The sources will be included as well. Generally, these are for indoor house rabbits. The information is included in the spirit of providing the best we can for our bunny companions.
> 
> 
> _A rabbit needs at least *four hours* per day of running time inside the house or in a fenced yard, supervised by a human to prevent attack by predators. Our house rabbits are often never caged, but* if *you find it necessary to keep your rabbit confined while you are away, then be sure the cage is *at least 3' x 4' on the floor* dimensions, and at least 2' high, so the rabbit can comfortably stand on her haunches to look around. Large breeds (more than 6 lbs.) need an even larger hutch to be comfortable and healthy._
> http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/indoorbun.html (by Dana M. Krempels, Ph.D.)
> 
> 
> _Bigger is better! A rabbit's home should be at least 4-6 times the size of your bunny when he's entirely stretched out - more if he is confined for a large amount of the day. Enclosure sizes also should be decided in conjunction with the amount of exercise time and space the rabbit has. One guideline to go by is at least 8 square feet of enclosure space *combined with at least 24 square feet of exercise spac*e, for 1-2 rabbits, in which the rabbit(s) can run and play at least 5 hours per day._
> http://rabbit.org/faq-housing/ (House Rabbit Society)
> 
> 
> _Our recommendations are based on research, where it exists. One thing that all welfare organisations agree on is that A Hutch Is Not Enough. We recommend a minimum area of 10ft x 6ft x 3ft high (3m x 2m x 1m) for a pair of average sized rabbits, regardless if they live indoors or outside._
> https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/rabbit-housing/ (Rabbit Welfare Assoc Fund)


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Shared room with my single bunny.


----------



## Watermelons

Time for the 2020 thread everyone!
https://www.rabbitsonline.net/index.php?threads/96731/


----------

